# Question about Topknots vs Clipped



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I would like your opinions and to see some pictures of some of your babies if you have had them in full coat but kept their topknot clipped. The reason I ask is because with my Malts I had always either had them clipped down (with only beard, ears & tail kept long) or full coat with all hair long including a topknot. With Midis I am having a bit of a dilimma. My previous Malt I used little butterfly clips in his topknot. So it was quick, easy and they stayed there. With Midis being a puppy I cannot use them because he just pulls them out and I am afraid he will swallow one (he still eats everything in sight). So I am using tiny rubberbands and making one topknot. He hates it and I have to force the issue everyday. Would it look ridiculous to have him in full coat with a clipped off topknot so that he can see without having to put it in a rubberband? Have any of you done this? Do you have pictures? If so, please post!

Thanks!

BinnieBee


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You could have him clipped without a topknot. I personally love the topknots, but if it's more stressful on you, why not have it clipped? Your little Midis is very sweet


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally think it would look odd to have him in full coat, but his head cut short/no top knot.

I think if you keep doing a topknot with a little band he'll get used to it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I would like your opinions and to see some pictures of some of your babies if you have had them in full coat but kept their topknot clipped. The reason I ask is because with my Malts I had always either had them clipped down (with only beard, ears & tail kept long) or full coat with all hair long including a topknot. With Midis I am having a bit of a dilimma. My previous Malt I used little butterfly clips in his topknot. So it was quick, easy and they stayed there. With Midis being a puppy I cannot use them because he just pulls them out and I am afraid he will swallow one (he still eats everything in sight). So I am using tiny rubberbands and making one topknot. He hates it and I have to force the issue everyday. Would it look ridiculous to have him in full coat with a clipped off topknot so that he can see without having to put it in a rubberband? Have any of you done this? Do you have pictures? If so, please post!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BinnieBee[/B]


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I love a topknot but Bijou hated it. We fought this battle for about a year and he won. I tried everything to make it comfortable but he rubbed his head into the carpet and used both paws to pull it down.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia used to pull out her topknots after I did them, but I kept stressing the issue EVERYDAY and finally she lets me do it and will keep it in. Well kind of! After it gets done she will paw at it if I dont distract her!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy fought the top knot like a champion, she left me bloody on more than one occaision. A buck fifty against 128 and guess who won -----I'll give ya a hint - the little white one. :smpullhair: 

She's 8 months and finally stands stands still with out fussing and lets me do her top knot. She's actually come to me a couple of times when it was falling out to get it fixed. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

It just takes a calm attitude and lot's of time, patience, love, and oh yea don't forget their favorite treats.  

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you, all, for your comments and opinions. I know we have all been preoccuppied with Caddy and then I just found out today about a couple of other disturbing news on this website. Sorry there has been so much grief and stress with some of our fellow SM members. I had to actually get away from one particular bit of news of someone I don't know from Eve because I was crying at my computer over her loss which happened months ago!

Back to the topknot issue:
I had a Malt for 14 years and kept him in full coat about half of that time. However, he did fine with little clips in his topknot rather than bands. (http://binniebee.com/gallery/Casper)
With Midis still being in the puppy stage (http://binniebee.com/gallery/My-New-Puppy-Midis) he won't leave the clips alone and I'm afraid he'll choke on one while I am at work. So, I'm using small bands which he hates also, but at least he should be able to swallow and pass one if he should manage to ever get one worked out of his topknot (doubtful; I can barely work them out after they've been in one day!) I was looking for an easy way out. His coat is coming in beautifully (he's 10 mos old now) and I am really good at keeping it combed daily or at least every other day for sure. But he HATES having his head hair messed with no matter how gentle I try to be. You know how it is: the more they hate it the worse it hurts because they jerk and make the comb jerk rather than comb through.

Also, I am not currently using a spray before combing him out and I know that I need to be. Please recommend one to me that will keep his hair nice and healthy (it is of a silky variety, but I want to cut down on the static and keep it from breaking when I comb).

Again, Thanks so much for responding to my question. 

BinnieBee


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hummm, you might end up having a malt with shorter hair, I've left Archie's ears and tail long, but had everything else cut. I think the boy looks good. .....it's an alternative if you give up anyway.

[attachment=27595:A_precious_guy__rs.jpg]


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

steini & fairy have both long hair, but no topknpt - i think its ok


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> steini & fairy have both long hair, but no topknpt - i think its ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have all my show malts in a top knot and they don't mess with it themselves. What I do is pull all the hair together from the middle of the eyes (this will be the shorter hair) band it with a thin grooming band. Then I pull it back to loosen it some. Then I take the hair behind that hair up into another grooming band. Then take the two and pull it back and put another grooming band on that. It keeps the hair out of their face and it doesn't pull on the hair. 
But the dogs on this site that do not have top knots are very cute. and I cut Tristan's off when I cut him down so it doesn't irritate his eyes. It just takes time to get them used to things and know that you mean business to leave it alone. Remember you are smarter than Midis, don't let him rule you. :smstarz: 

Tina :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> steini & fairy have both long hair, but no topknpt - i think its ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steini & Fairy do look fine! Very cute, in fact! I'm going to keep battling it a while longer but the next time I am forced to cut out his band (eeek!) I may do away with the topknot.

BinnieBee


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

I should add something
fairys "no topknot" is a compromise... I wantet to keep the possibility to make a topknot
so i left some hair long and only cut in the middle











if I want her to have a topknot it looks like this










i just needed almost 1 year to decide, if i want to cut it...
that is the "before"-pic... i think I´ll let it grow again


----------

